# Swelling of hands and feet EARLY in pregnancy?



## Kontessa

My early pregnancy symptoms seem to have super powers. Not only am I already having trouble keeping things down, and I am only 13DPO but my hands and feet are swelling up and I can not figure out why.

I am trying to take these things as a good sign of a sticky baby and I am not posting to complain but I could use a bit of advice. This just does not seem normal.


----------



## Solose

I had ridiculously swollen feet at 15 weeks for a few days with this one, which took me by surprise because I didn't get that until the last two weeks of pregnancy with my last one. Some people get water retention as part of PMS too, so I think it's just a normal part of your hormone levels changing. Try not to stay in the same position for long periods of time and lay off salty foods and it should go away.


----------



## *Aimee*

When I was about 5 weeks my legs were SO swollen when I called my OB she told me to go to the hospital because she thought it might be blood clots (had just driven a 13 hour road trip with very few stops). I was fine. The dr said it's pretty common.


----------



## moxygirl

I had swelling in my feet early in pregnancy (not THAT early!) but didn't get it checked out because I didn't have insurance for an ob and hadn't found my midwife yet. It went away after I took a walk for a few days. I also got a blood pressure monitor (Omron is the most accurate home monitor) at Walmart and took daily checks to make sure it wasn't a rare case of early preeclampsia.
I had more serious swelling just a few weeks ago. Blood pressure was normal but I did have a tiny bit of protein in my urine. Based on what I told her about my diet (not very good due to ongoing nausea issues), my midwife said my body was hoarding nutrients. She told me NOT to cut out salt (can be dangerous to restrict salt intake when pregnant) but to salt to taste, increase my protein to 100g a day (yes it's a lot!), eat as healthy/nutrient-rich as possible, take a prenatal vitamin (she recommended Rainbow Light Prenatal One) and drink plenty of fluids. I did as she recommended and the swelling went down almost immediately! The nausea also got better.
I also sit tailor fashion ("Indian-style") on the floor whenever possible since sitting in a chair makes it worse.

edited to add: I was concerned at one point about blood clots, too. My midwife said to keep an eye out for a lump, pain, heat, or redness in my calf as that can be a sign of a serious blood clot.

Also, if you're having nausea that restricts your diet, you might want to check out getting a vitamin B (B6? not sure about that) shot. I wish I had known about that when I was puking every 2 hours for 2 1/2 months straight!


----------



## flapjack

For me, it's a sign of a UTI or kidney infection.


----------



## dakotablue

I don't think any swelling that early is related to the pregnancy, technically your not even two weeks out and I don't believe your bodies chemistry would change that much, yet (meaning total body effected not just hormonal effects.) Please get checked, drink lots of water, avoid salt.

Are you still peeing normal?


----------



## Kidzaplenty

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dakotablue* 
I don't think any swelling that early is related to the pregnancy, technically your not even two weeks out and I don't believe your bodies chemistry would change that much, yet (meaning total body effected not just hormonal effects.) Please get checked, drink lots of water, avoid salt.

Actually, it can be related. With my last pgcy, I developed swelling very early, such as OP. I then developed tendonitus in my wrist (associated with the hormones and swelling). And then went on to develope high bloodpressure, pre-e, and HELLPs. I know it was all related, as I watched the progression.

With this pgcy, my bp skyrocketed at five weeks. Before I even realized that I was pg. I did not have a problem before. But the moment my hcg levels went up, so did my bp. I am now on meds to keep it down and have a 50/50 shot of developing pre-e again.

So, your body CAN change that much, that soon.

Also, DON'T limit salt. Many instances of swelling are actually your body's way of saying you need more salt. Do your research. But I would really get it checked out. Try eating much more natural salt to taste (and avoid processed foods that use too much artifical stuff). I hear that natural salt crystal is much better and helps to reduce swelling. I am planning to add it to my diet very soon.


----------



## texasnurse3

Do you have symptoms of headache, stomach pain, changing vision, or spotting? If so, it'd be a good idea to call your midwife or OB.


----------



## Kontessa

Thank you all for the advice. The swelling got better and I am not sure why. Not much is staying down but I am sipping water all day and I am not restricting salt though I am not bothering much at all with processed foods. No spotting, no cramping, no ouchy head. Just getting sick a lot and the swelling for a bit. Never had HBP before but things do change! I do not meet with the midwife till the 31st of this month but if the swelling comes back I am going to call her about it!


----------



## moxygirl

Glad to hear the swelling went down. You might want to consider calling your midwife sooner than your next appointment, just to see what she recommends for the nausea/vomiting. I thought I had to suffer through it but it turns out I wouldn't have had to. There are various things that can help with it. Wish I had known that earlier! (didn't find my midwife till 20 weeks).


----------

